# 'Miles in Transit' takes Greyhound from Boston to Seattle



## Fenway (Sep 22, 2022)

As the video shows Blixbus has made cuts since buying Greyhound a year ago, 

I was surprised to learn that they sold their terminal in Salt Lake City and now use the airport as a bus station. 

I did cross country 15 years ago from San Francisco to Boston; it was a logistical nightmare. 

SF to Salt Lake 
Salt Lake to Grand Junction, CO
Grand Junction to Denver
Denver to St Louis
St Louis to Chicago
Chicago to Cleveland. 
Cleveland to Pittsburgh
Pittsburgh to Manhattan 
Manhattan to Boston. 
Left San Francisco at 1 AM Sun, arrived in Boston 10 PM on Wednesday


----------



## railiner (Sep 22, 2022)

You used to be able to do that trip on Greyhound in about 70 hours, only changing in Chicago….
Back then via I-90/94


----------



## jis (Sep 22, 2022)

railiner said:


> You used to be able to do that trip on Greyhound in about 70 hours, only changing in Chicago….
> Back then via I-90/94


I did the Greyhound I-80 Express from SF to New York City back in the '70s to make it back to New York before my one month Greyhound Ameripass expired. The bus that started from SF said New York City on its destination sign, even though we had two equipment changes on the way at SLC and Chicago.


----------



## railiner (Sep 22, 2022)

jis said:


> I did the Greyhound I-80 Express from SF to New York back in the '70s to make it back to New York before my one month Greyhound Ameripass expired. The bus that started from SF said New York on its destination sign, even though we had two equipment changes on the way at SLC and Chicago.


Normally on Greyhound back then, schedules carded as “thru” did indeed go all the way. Sometimes they would cut the thru bus and substitute another for maintenance issues. Or, if they did not have a proper pool (licensed) bus on the trip, they would need to replace it…


----------



## jis (Sep 22, 2022)

railiner said:


> Normally on Greyhound back then, schedules carded as “thru” did indeed go all the way. Sometimes they would cut the thru bus and substitute another for maintenance issues. Or, if they did not have a proper pool (licensed) bus on the trip, they would need to replace it…


The equipment change was no big deal. Both were at a food stop and in both cases they allowed us to transfer to the new equipment before heading off to get chow.


----------



## railiner (Sep 22, 2022)

jis said:


> The equipment change was no big deal. Both were at a food stop and in both cases they allowed us to transfer to the new equipment before heading off to get chow.


I believe we discussed this on another thread earlier, but Continental Trailways did it a bit differently…
Their pool buses were assigned a “home shop” , sometimes in the middle of a thru route. Places like Omaha, or Amarillo, or Dallas…
In such cases, the bus went thru in only one direction, in the other it was cut for one or two days for PM.
When that happened, after the passengers got off at the terminal, the bus was taken to the garage, and spotted door to door with the replacement bus. Then several cleaners would remove every carry on article from the overhead rack, the seats, and floor, and move them to the exact same location on the replacement, which then went to the terminal to reload.
Most passengers were never aware of the change, unless they happened to remember the fleet number…


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 22, 2022)

Fenway said:


> As the video shows Blixbus has made cuts since buying Greyhound a year ago,
> 
> I was surprised to learn that they sold their terminal in Salt Lake City and now use the airport as a bus station.
> 
> ...



I made a couple of similar trips as a kid , LA to NYC and Vancouver,BC to Austin using Greyhounds AmeriPass for $99!!

Spent a whole Year on the Buses during each of these almost Week Long journeys!

Believe me, Trains were much better even in Coach!


----------



## joelkfla (Sep 22, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> I made a couple of similar trips as a kid , LA to NYC and Vancouver,BC to Austin using Greyhounds AmeriPass for $99!!
> 
> Spent a whole Year on the Buses during each of these almost Week Long journeys!
> 
> Believe me, Trains were much better even in Coach!


I believe!


----------



## Matthew H Fish (Sep 22, 2022)

I have done Rutland Vermont to Seattle when I was 20 years old...
As well as a Corvallis-> San Francisco -> Albuquerque-> Denver -> Seattle trip when I was 19.
I would not recommend it, but it was an adventure at the time.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 23, 2022)

Fenway said:


> I did cross country 15 years ago from San Francisco to Boston; it was a logistical nightmare.
> 
> SF to Salt Lake
> Salt Lake to Grand Junction, CO
> ...



The bolded was the most frustrating part of the trip

I was supposed to connect in Cleveland to a bus going to Boston via Buffalo and Albany but the driver leaving Chicago went back to the Greyhound garage near where the Tribune has their printing plant costing us to lose an hour and as we arrived in Cleveland the bus to Boston departed.

The last thing I wanted to deal with was the Port Authority Terminal in Manhattan after 3 days.


----------



## v v (Sep 24, 2022)

The world looks different from a Greyhound bus window compared to a train. Both have their individual interests, and in the main a different clientel.

Maybe Greyhound is slightly more of an adventure as you are never quite sure what is round the bend.


----------

